# Home Remedies for Cold Sores?



## RaigenB

I've gotten cold sores off and on ever since I've been little.. we've tried different medicines to make them go away faster but none seem to work! 

Doed anyone use or know of any remedies that may help? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## haley1

http://www.amazon.com/Sovereign-Silver-Oz-First-Aid/dp/B001DB6XWE/ref=pd_sim_hpc_2

this stuff works great, this is a gel but you can get as spray or drops

they drops heal canker sores in the mouth very fast


----------



## mekasmom

Lysine by mouth to help deter outbreaks.
Lemon essential oil applied directly to the sore. It will burn though, but it will make it go away within a day.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl

RaigenB said:


> I've gotten cold sores off and on ever since I've been little.. we've tried different medicines to make them go away faster but none seem to work!
> 
> Doed anyone use or know of any remedies that may help? It would be greatly appreciated!


Oil of camphor. Dries them right up.


----------



## simi-steading

My grand mother lived with a bottle of Campho Phenique in her hand.. She claimed it cured everything, especially cold sores..


----------



## RaigenB

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## eccentric beek

Topical application of propolis extract (made from raw propolis harvested from bee hives dissolved in 190-proof grain alcohol) works for me.


----------



## RaigenB

Well I plan to have bees to that would be easy to get


----------



## SageLady

For cold sores on your lips. Light a match. Blow it out. Apply to cold sore. The sulfer from the match heals it up quickly. Do this a couple times a day. Also keep it dry. Drink with a straw if you need to to keep it dry.
This really works! Old folk remedy. This is how I treat my cold sores, otherwise they last for days. This cures it immediately.... Start using the sulfur from the match on the very first day. Make sure it's not hot before you put it on cold sore, but do it as soon as possible after blowing the match out.


----------



## snowcap

I get them if I use a chap stick with petroleium products or drink straight from a plastic bottle.
I put a paste of baking soda and water on them to dry them up.
If you use lip balm get one with a bees wax base.
I keep some bees wax around so I can make my own. a very basic one of olive oil and the bees wax.


----------



## BoldViolet

L-lysine and Vitamin C


----------



## nostawmama

I have used hydrogen peroxide to speed up the healing and I feel like I have been getting less than I used to- somewhere (no idea where) I read that peroxide can kill the herpes virus. While I don't believe everything I read this was simple enough to try and it *seems* to have worked for me!


----------



## Terri in WV

I use Carmex or Vick's as soon as I feel a tingle and it goes away before it appears.


----------



## Rita

Take the L-lysine every day as others have suggested and you won't get another one! A dab of yoghurt soothes, cools and helps heal.


----------



## SashayXP

My mom had this issue all her life too. The same virus that causes cold sores also causes small pox. If you can get your doctor to give you a small pox vaccination that will stop the outbreaks...but unfortunately that is not easy since the CDC says small pox has been eradicated in the US and the vaccine is not easy to get. An ENT told my mom to use roll on deodorant...and of course she kept a separate one for cold sores than she used in other areas...but at the first tingle, she put the deodorant on her lip (and had to remember not to lick her lips)..and it was cleared up before it even began. if she woke up with the sore on her lip, she applied the deodorant immediately and it was gone by the end of the day. yes this is weird. However...it worked. HTH


----------



## primal1

Tiger balm also works, I like it because it's so cheap and versatile .


----------



## CJofWolfcreek

witch hazel helps with ones in full outbreak. Abreva as soon as you feel a tingle pretty much heads it off.


----------



## mekasmom

Coldsores are one strain of the herpes virus just like other types of blisters. After you get these dried up, just take 500mg of lysine twice a day to prevent further outbreaks. The coldsores virus is usually caught in youth, and stays in your body for your entire life. Preventing outbreaks will keep people more comfortable.


----------

